# IT Service Manager / Systems Analyst



## JasonPR (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I want to apply for a visa, after looking at the different occupations I think my role as an IT Service Manager maps well to the SOL role 261112 SYSTEMS ANALYST. Although I have 5 years experience as a Service Manager I don't have a degree, highest qualification I have is HNC in IT which I believe maps to a diploma on the AQF. Anyone have any advice?

Thanks

JasonPR


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

You will need to check the requirements for the skills assessment requirements for that occupation.


----------



## MAKERI (Feb 10, 2016)

I m looking for Job in Networking or oracle or education in Australia. I have certification in CCNA ,CCNP and OCA, OCP with Phd information technology


----------

